# The 2015 White House Correspondents' Dinner



## Josiah (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought Obama's speech was very funny.

[video]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/26/white-house-correspondents-dinner-2015-video_n_7112482.html[/video]


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

Heard a clip of it on BBC.  Loved when he said he didn't have a bucket list, but had a list that rhymed with it!  LOL.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll never understand how they make up the guest list for this "correspondent" dinner, Models, Donald Trump?  Really?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 26, 2015)

I really enjoyed it.  I loved Obama's stand-up routine..   I thought he was edgier than in previous years... but what the heck...  what has he got to lose?..  I'm glad he got in a few really good zingers.

I loved the line about how he is getting so old looking that Boehner has already invited Netanyahu to speak at his funeral..


----------



## drifter (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought that a good one, too, QS.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 26, 2015)

I watched it too, I thought his speech was funny too, he really has his timing down on the jokes, I liked the one where he was talking about Dick Chaney's statement that Chaney thought Obama was the worst president ever.....he paused and said "Well, I think he is the worst president ever.".....nice.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 26, 2015)

The line I liked the best was after listing an imposing list of his responsibilities he quipped “All while finding time to pray five times a day,”


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 26, 2015)

Josiah said:


> The line I liked the best was after listing an imposing list of his responsibilities he quipped “All while finding time to pray five times a day,”



.........and facing East..lol, I missed that one.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 26, 2015)

Another good line

After noting some comments former Arkansas governor Mike Huckabee made in recent weeks, Obama joked that “47 ayatollahs sent him a letter explaining how our system works,” a reference to the letter that 47 members of the Senate sent to Iran.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 26, 2015)

I liked his line about Michelle Bachman accusing him of somehow starting the "end times" and how that will be a legacy like no other, not even Washington or Lincoln!  LOL!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

This dinner is being criticized for the coziness between the prez and journalists that could cause the journalists to go softer on the administration than they should...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Is there anything other than a proven visit from God that would stop the president from being criticized?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

This is not a criticism of any particular president, but the possible corrupting of journalists over the years...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you for clearing that up for me Ralphy. My mistake.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

You are very welcome.  Just try to keep your Obama bias from blinding you in the future...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Yo Ralphy, this Canuck is neutral regarding American politics. Canuckian politics are murky enough without my diddling about in the politics of our southern neighbors.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey, how about that Trudeau kid!  I remember old Pierre and his affairs!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Baby Trudeau is not too bad. His dad, Pierre, liked the ladies, but behaved while with sweet Maggie. We loved his panache, his wit, and unshakable self-confidence. Being brilliant didn't hurt either. Canadians tend to stay out of the bedrooms of our politicians unless they are violent or perverse. We value privacy a great deal. We also find histrionic media distasteful.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmm, glad he is your baby as we got stuck with Baby Bieber, and that is enough...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Is there anything other than a proven visit from God that would stop the president from being criticized?



Not even that I'm afraid... and even a photo of him emerging from the birth canal with Mount Kilauea  in the background and the Goddess Pele hovering overhead would convince them he was born in Hawaii.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

The criticism was about the whole notion of a correspondents dinner, not Obama...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Yikes! QS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't see why it should be criticized.... after all..... they still hold that clown show CPAC.    That aside.. what's wrong with having a little fun.. ?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't know, QS. The rules keep changing, what is a poor therapist to do? I need a drink, and an apple. Well, perhaps just a drink. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hard apple cider should do the trick...


----------



## Josiah (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy, the White House Correspondents' Dinner is a long standing tradition which everyone seems to like. Hell why would Donald Trump show up to be mocked every year. With each successive dinner Obama has gotten more polished and he'll leave office with the bar set very high for his successor. I think it's a good idea for adversaries to get together for an evening of fun and glitz.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

I've even heard comments that the dinner shouldn't have happened because there were riots in Baltimore just 40 miles away..   Come on........ if we waited for there to be no crisis anywhere, there would never be a fun event like this.   I think the critics just don't like how good Obama is with his zingers..


What did everyone think of Cecily Strong's performance?     I thought she was really nervous and it showed.  Especially the few times the President didn't laugh.. but I think she did a really good job.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't say that I agreed with the criticism, but it makes you think, and I want the press to be tough on all pols...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I didn't say that I agreed with the criticism, but it makes you think, and I want the press to be tough on all pols...



What part of last night made you think Obama was easy on the Press..  Looks like he slammed all of the networks pretty hard, including MSNBC.  Why would it make the press be easy on him?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Not having to run makes it easier to take off the gloves and provided him a nice catharsis.  Nevertheless, journalists need access and sucking up may give them it with some...


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 27, 2015)

There were some good ones like 'can't talk about Brian Williams because I work for NBC'.

At the same time I'm conflicted as to wether anyone should be telling "edgy" racy cop jokes when there are active riots involving police & race less than 75 miles away.

http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollyw...-racist-cop-jokes-while-baltimore-riots-rage/

But free speech & timing don't always line up as I suspect many of those jokes were written well in advance.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

Considering what President Obama has to endure, I'm happy to see him enjoying himself.  If that means I'm "blind with bias", so be it.
  :lol1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 27, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Considering what President Obama has to endure, I'm happy to see him enjoying himself.  If that means I'm "blind with bias", so be it.
> :lol1:



It means you know what's goin on Glinda.  Sorry you don't feel well.  Colds suck!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It means you know what's goin on Glinda.  Sorry you don't feel well.  Colds suck!



Thanks, Jim.  I'll survive . . . sniff . . . cough . . .


----------

